# Receptacle instead of LB



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Ambassador said:


> Hey, guys. I plan to direct bury some wire in conduit for two light posts and a receptacle that are about 200-feet from the house. At the house, I planned to transition up with 2" rigid to an LB, but I figure I really could use an outdoor receptacle on the house in that location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck finding a device box with a 2" hub

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambassador (Oct 20, 2019)

So, I'm actually going with 3/4" on this run. I forgot, I'm using 2" on the other side of the house with an LB there.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

B-Nabs said:


> Good luck finding a device box with a 2" hub
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I gotchu don't worry









He may have to order 10 though 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ambassador said:


> So, I'm actually going with 3/4" on this run. I forgot, I'm using 2" on the other side of the house with an LB there.


That's a big difference...................... To a single gang wp bell box.........


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Ambassador said:


> Hey, guys. I plan to direct bury some wire in conduit for two light posts and a receptacle that are about 200-feet from the house. At the house, I planned to transition up with 2" rigid to an LB, but I figure I really could use an outdoor receptacle on the house in that location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do make expansion joints for Rigid conduit. I've never seen one used other than on bridges at expansion joints. Rigid doesn't expand and contract as much as PVC does.

Are you an electrician? Please fill out your profile.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambassador (Oct 20, 2019)

The 2" is for the garage run. I just always run burial through LBs. 

You're right about rigid contraction vs PVC, but rigid to a PVC sweep at 24" matters here— don't you think?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Ambassador said:


> The 2" is for the garage run. I just always run burial through LBs.
> 
> You're right about rigid contraction vs PVC, but rigid to a PVC sweep at 24" matters here— don't you think?


where are you? (frost line goes down to 40")
Keep saying "here" but I'm not seeing it.

I ask cause I believe here in Ohio the frost line is 
around 18" usually at deepest...but I guess if a more 
severe winter season with longer duration it could reach 
further down.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

lighterup said:


> where are you? (frost line goes down to 40")
> Keep saying "here" but I'm not seeing it.
> 
> I ask cause I believe here in Ohio the frost line is
> ...


You'll find different frostline maps that don't agree how deep it goes, but here is one.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

splatz said:


> You'll find different frostline maps that don't agree how deep it goes, but here is one.


40" is pretty deep. He must be up north...and I mean NORTH


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Splatz I just looked at that map. No way I am at 40" deep frost line here


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Whats a frost line?? :vs_laugh:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> Good luck finding a device box with a 2" hub
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


You mean one of these?

https://www.nedco.ca/cnd/Category/B.../FS-&-FD-Boxes/CIFSF-2-ALUM-BOX/p/THSCIFSF-WT

https://www.gescan.com/products/boxes-covers/t-b-iberville-cifsf-35437


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

splatz said:


> You'll find different frostline maps that don't agree how deep it goes, but here is one.


100" frost line? Someone must believe in covering their a$$ very well! No wonder why lots of Americans think that Canadians live in the tundra! lol...


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Points


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Whats a frost line?? :vs_laugh:


That last line you snort when yer 8 ball is gone :biggrin:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> Whats a frost line?? :vs_laugh:


It's the reception one gets when entering thru the doors of Suncoast
Power to apply for a job


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I gotchu don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a box used for car plugs...erm...receptacles. Won’t work. He needs in in and an out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is an upsell that I always go for. Anytime I am coming out of the house and LBing down (or up) with 1/2" or 3/4" I will offer a receptacle upgrade.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> That’s a box used for car plugs...erm...receptacles. Won’t work. He needs in in and an out.


Just put a TEE fitting below it... [emoji1787] 

I know he needs an in and an out. I wouldn't hesitate to drill a hole in the back of it... unless he's doing anything bigger than #10.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

99cents said:


> That’s a box used for car plugs...erm...receptacles. Won’t work. He needs in in and an out.


If the OP was still using 2", use a 2" TB, 2"xclose nipple and one of them.. Or 2" TB, RE62, 3/4"xclose and a 3/4" FS Box. But the OP corrected their conduit sizing, so it's a null issue.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> Whats a frost line?? :vs_laugh:


I know, huh? Maybe it has something to do with beer? :vs_cocktail:


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> Whats a frost line?? :vs_laugh:


Frost is what keeps the ground stable in the winter. Do you know what stable ground is?:vs_laugh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> Frost is what keeps the ground stable in the winter. Do you know what stable ground is?:vs_laugh:


In the NEC it says stabilizing the voltage to ground......


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

If using 2" pvc , just use a 6x6x4 pvc pull box and
if they want an outdoor outlet receptacle , set a regular 
WP box horizontally next to it and put a piece of 1/2 
pvc conduit with TA's ...splice it in the pvc box.

I'm not understanding the need for 2" tho...wasn't 
this for a couple of post lights 200' down range?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

IMO the least ugly way to do this without drilling a second hole would be the use a Tee rather than an LB and put the Bell box on top of the tee with a reducing bushing. But what the hell, you have the drill out, just drill a second hole next to the first and put a Bell box next to the LB.


----------



## Ambassador (Oct 20, 2019)

I added 2-2-4 for secondary service 300' away and two more runs to the two outdoor sump pits while the trench was open around the house. So I ended up popping in a new panel and a 6x6x4 box to pass-through.

I noticed several lackadaisical responses regarding the frost. Those PVC expansion joints aren't code where you're at?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Ambassador said:


> I added 2-2-4 for secondary service 300' away and two more runs to the two outdoor sump pits while the trench was open around the house. So I ended up popping in a new panel and a 6x6x4 box to pass-through.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed several lackadaisical responses regarding the frost. Those PVC expansion joints aren't code where you're at?


They are code and we use them... It depends on where though.

Some people even use then underground...

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## RRF (Nov 5, 2016)

ambassador said:


> hey, guys. I plan to direct bury some wire in conduit for two light posts and a receptacle that are about 200-feet from the house. At the house, i planned to transition up with 2" rigid to an lb, but i figure i really could use an outdoor receptacle on the house in that location.
> 
> So instead of the lb, can i just connect the rigid directly to an outdoor receptacle knockout?
> 
> ...


wtf?!?!?


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes you can run 3/4 rigid. How do you plan on supporting the box?
Also they make expansion fittings and expansion-deflection fittings for rigid and no you do not need one in your application. I have used these fittings but only on bridges, waste water treatment plants, train stations or tunnels where their was an expansion joint....and they are expensive as hell


----------

